# New Pictures Of Skeeter.



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Isn't this the cutest?










He wanted me to read to him!










I shoulda made him do my English homework! hah!










He thinks my bed is HIS bed!!!










And he passes out at the computer! haha!










Mail me to Mexico please.


----------



## jessamica8 (Aug 17, 2004)

hehe, cute! Love the first pic! Stick 'em up!!!


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

He's an angel sometimes, But other times, I wonder if the devil got in him. hehe! I'll update more pictures later.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

That last picture is too much! Haha!


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Here is Skeeter with Stitch!








\

Here he is trying to break in food.










Now he wants to pass out on the tv. Phew..


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Awww Skeeter you are toooo cute


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Yes he is. He goe sto the vet the 28th or 29th of this month. He's gonna be brave, But will I? It's gonna be hard, And It's gonna be a long night without him there to push his wet nose against my arm or cheeck.


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Is he going in to be fixed?? If so hope it goes smooth.


----------



## Ioana (Jul 12, 2003)

What a little goofball - I love him


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

Mitts & Tess said:


> Is he going in to be fixed?? If so hope it goes smooth.



Yeah, he's going in to be fixed.. Gosh! I know when I leave him there I am gonna spit fire with tears...


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

ioana said:


> What a little goofball - I love him



Thanks, I'll try to get more pictures soon.


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hello there! I was just wondering how your kitty got his name. Our little guy is named Skeeter too--a combo of my previous cat's name (Scarlett) and Jim's previous cat's name (Sneakers). And both my cat and yours are grey tabbies! Imagine that!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Ok he's got the most guiltiest look trying to steal some food and how are you supposed to watch tv with that leg in the way :?:

Well he's a cutie cat and love his name :lol:


----------



## KittyCute (May 23, 2004)

All the pictures are very adorable. The first pic looks as though he just got tired of waiting for someone to call him back on the phone :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

lolakitty23: My dad named him because he would run to you bite you and run away, It was like a mosquito. And some people call them Skeeters. So that's how he got his name.

kitkat : He couldn't act innocent there. He was caught in the act. Hehe.

KittyCute: I never thought of that! He's like a little pimp too. Laying there with not one but two phones.. Mauah! He needs a pager and he's all set to go hah!


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Hehehe that's a cute name! Definitely sounds like something a Dad would think of, hehe.


----------



## Kittie (Sep 22, 2004)

yeah, I was gonna name him Stitch.


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

I think in that first pic that he needs a belly scratched :wink: & in that pic w/ the t.v. I think he doesn't want those people to smooch :lol: .


----------



## Felix-Design (Nov 8, 2004)

> And he passes out at the computer! haha!



The best one of all lol  Very cute!


----------



## fluffy (Sep 7, 2004)

Look at him!!! A real angel  What a sweetheart...I love him already :lol:


----------



## lolakitty23 (Aug 17, 2004)

Hey again! I thought you would find this funny: Our Skeeter has a Stitch stuffy as well! Ours is the same size, but with nothing in his hands. We got him from the Disney store a year or two ago. Now he sits next to Skeeter's toy box/nap place/carrier. Perhaps our boys would be friends!


----------

